# Wet cars in the garage...



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

All,

Can i get some thoughts on putting cars in the garage wet? 

Just bought a new car that i want to keep in the garage which will get wet but don't ever want to leave it out the garage. Dont think i have the time to wash and dry each time before it goes away.

Its a brick garage....

Thanks
Stevie


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would try and get it as dry as you can when ever you can but I dont think putting a wet car in a garage is the end of the world.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

As long as the garage is well ventilated there wont be a problem.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Good ventilation, and maybe a fan to keep the air moving......just a thought, not sure if it would actually help or not.....


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I sometimes put mine in and leave the garage door open for a couple of hours, my garage is in the back garden behind double gates so no problem with security etc


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

do you mean it will be wet from rain or wet from washing it?

mine goes in the garage when it's wet from rain, and never had no problems


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Why not get a de-humidifier and leave it in the garage.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

VinnyTGM said:


> Why not get a de-humidifier and leave it in the garage.


That's what I do - car always lovely and dry in the morning :thumb:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Aletank said:


> I sometimes put mine in and leave the garage door open for a couple of hours, my garage is in the back garden behind double gates so no problem with security etc


yeah done that today....got it 90% dry...cheers.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

ant_s said:


> do you mean it will be wet from rain or wet from washing it?
> 
> mine goes in the garage when it's wet from rain, and never had no problems


Just from the rain....always gets dried after a wash...either outside or in the garage. Just dont want to lave it outside when i get home from work etc if its raining.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

VinnyTGM said:


> Why not get a de-humidifier and leave it in the garage.


Good thinking....how much is a decent one? Cost much to run?

thanks
Stevie


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

StevieM3 said:


> Good thinking....how much is a decent one? Cost much to run?
> 
> thanks
> Stevie


Not sure tbh, you can get small ones, and all you do is plug them in and they work themselves, you will have to empty the water out every so often though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a de-humidifier also but it does need frequent emptying. It does have a facility to run a hose outside but I haven't got round to it. Cost £100 from B&Q about 8 years ago.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would imagine it depends on how often you'll be driving the car. 

For example if you put it away wet, then leave it for a week it probably isn't ideal. Yet if you drove it the next morning it'd be fine as you're then airing the car anyway. 

I will only put my Megane away if I have washed and dried it because I then may not drive it for a few weeks. If it was in and out of the garage regularly, it wouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The water you get from the dehumidifier is great for spot free rinsing too :thumb:


----------

